# A sucker for punishment



## emtmike (May 7, 2006)

OK. I am going to bring it to you all again. I am working on a new web page and need some opinions. Kind of brave of me I think since the last time I asked you guyâ€™s what you thing I wanted to take a brick to the river. I am going to show the page a little bit at a time because my medication is not strong enough to take a beating for the whole site. So here it is. What do you think?http://sitekreator.com/ffmike


----------



## emtmike (May 7, 2006)

PS The cigar pen page is all that I am working on now so just go to it.


----------



## wpenm (May 7, 2006)

The page looks clean and easy to read. The pictures are good and look like they represent the true colors. The descriptions could be made simpler IMHO. They quality of your pens look very good.


----------



## Dario (May 7, 2006)

I would recommend that you make your pics bigger....maybe lay them down more and make the pics longer/wider.

Personal preference but for me, it might look better if you take all pics going the same direction.  Again my personal preference is the direction that the gray corian, antler, and denim is going.

BTW, I like the huisache and humbled that you put that on top (or is it just coincidence? [])  The lava flow and antler rocks too!!!

FYI, the price of $25.00 may be a bit low [:0] (even at my standards and I sell cheap!) []


----------



## dubdrvrkev (May 7, 2006)

A agree with what was said above, so I'll only add a few little things. 
The front page needs something more to keep people interested. A sample of  the pens located in each link or a blurb about the artist or both would give some interest. There are some spelling errors that could use cleaned up too.


----------



## emtmike (May 7, 2006)

Please if you do see spelling errors point them out


----------



## Dario (May 7, 2006)

matireal = material


----------



## gerryr (May 7, 2006)

I couple comments and these are my preferences so take them for they're worth.
I realize that you're still working on this and that the main page will have more "stuff" on it when done, but it is still going to have a huge amount of black space.  Black isn't a very relaxing color.

I agree with Dario that the prices seem low, except for the antler pen which has "124kt" gold plating.[:0]

I don't think you need "It is" before the price.  Doesn't add anything.

l would also recommend that you change the orientation of the pens in the photo to make the pen bigger.  Part of the finial is cut off on the second pen.  Also, being able to click on a photo and bring up a bigger image is very helpful for the customer.


----------



## Fangar (May 7, 2006)

Mike,

I think you are off to a good start, but the site needs a lot of work yet.  As others have mentioned, a spell check is in order.  But that is to be expected when your main focus is the general frame of the site.  Go back through it with a focused eye for grammar.

When constructing my site I tried to place myself into a position of ignorance (Not hard to do []) where I knew nothing of the pen styles and kits available as if I were a new customer.  I decided that a section that described the pen kits in general terms was best. 

The link below is to my decriptive page that speaks about different kits and base prices.  It allows my customers to become educated as to what types of styles they might be interested in.  

http://www.mannmadecreations.com/penspencils.htm

From there you can direct your users to a page of pens offered for sale.  There you might list the pens in a format like you have.  Then all you need do is mention Cigar, and your user is a little more familiar with that kit having read your decriptive statement.  Then you can focus more on what makes that pen what it is.  Harwarde, material, finish etc.  

As Dario mentioned attempt to have a photo setup that allows your user to view all of the pens on the same angle in similar relative size. All of my photos are in thumbnail status until clicked on by a user which brings them to a large 640x480 size.  This allows me to to really show off the finish and get people interested in the materials I use.  

Here is my main pen sale page:

http://www.mannmadecreations.com/pensforsale.htm

Finally, your prices are your own.  If you are happy with what you have them listed at, then they are fine.  I guess you have to price them at what your market will accept.  They do seem low to me.  I generally price my woods at a slightly higher price as the acrylics are really a lot easier to make. 

Thanks for letting us be a part of the process.  

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## kiddo (May 8, 2006)

On your page I believe finnish should be spelled finish.

I really like the Sweet Acacia cigar pen. Very nice!

I think you sell too inexpensive.

kiddo


----------



## csb333 (May 8, 2006)

I think that it is a good looking, clean website in the way it is layed out. I wish I could do one.


----------



## Hastur (May 9, 2006)

I agree with gerryr, take out the "it is" part before the price.  You use it on two of the pictures but not the rest.  Good start on the page.


----------



## GBusardo (May 10, 2006)

I think you are off to a good start.  One thing i noticed is that the IAP logo should be the member logo and it should link back to this site.  I am not sure why it should link back here, But I remember seeing that somewhere. 
Good Luck! 
Gary


----------



## TheHoneymooners (May 10, 2006)

Looking better-- all that has been said is good advice.

I STILL say the cigars at $25 are too cheap!  35-40 should be a minimum on those!!  NEVER underestimate the time it takes to MAKE your art-- nor the value of your finished product. Consider adding 10 dollars to the base price--do it now as you're just getting started!  )  

After lowering one of our pen styles down by $10 because few had sold (we assumed due to the price perhaps?)--- we had a customer at our last show to tell us AFTER he paid-- that he was waiting to tell us what a BARGAIN he got (at $65!) on this pen--- that he had several high dollar pens and this one compared to those in his opinion....and perhaps we SHOULD reconsider the pricing??? amazing huh?

So...... never underestimate your work!


----------



## TheHoneymooners (May 10, 2006)

Oh--to help with spelling errors without using a computer spell checker???  Try reading from right to left--- you'll find any spelling or grammatical errors much easier. OR do them in Word, then copy and paste.  Also---some paragraphs might be nice to help with flow on the home page.

It IS already so much nicer than the first one!!!  Less busy, less pop ups! Focuses on your art more this way!


----------



## mick (May 10, 2006)

Hun ....you can read right to left?...you were keeping the fact that you're part Chinese from me?  []


----------

